# Übertragen des Bildes vom PC (DVI oder HDMI) auf Philips FTV (HDMI)



## roman-pusep (10. November 2012)

*Übertragen des Bildes vom PC (DVI oder HDMI) auf Philips FTV (HDMI)*

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, wie hier bereits beschrieben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ubertragen-des-bildes-auf-den-philips-tv.html. Verwende 

- diesen PC Intel Atom D2700 4GB DDRIII, 60GB SSD, USB 3.0, HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
- mit dieser Grafikkarte "Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 3600 Series"
- und dieser Platte (ASRock > AD2700-ITX)

Der PC hat einen VGA- DVI- und HDMI-Ausgang.

Der Fernseher ist ein Philips 52PFL5605H (52PFL5605H/12 Philips LED-Fernseher 52PFL5605H 132 cm (52") digitaler Fernseher mit Full HD 1080p mit Pixel Plus HD - Philips Support) mit drei HDMI-Eingängen.

Ich habe bisher versucht, den Philips über den HDMI-EIngang als PC-Monitor zu betreiben. Entweder, indem ich den Fernseher direkt an den HDMI-Ausgang des PC angeschlossen habe (HDMI zu HDMI). Oder, indem ich ihn an den DVI-Ausgang mithilfe eines DVI->HDMI-Adapters angeschlossen habe (DVI zu DVI-HDMI-Adapter zu HDMI).

Das Resultat, war beide Male das Gleiche: Der Philips findet das PC-Videosignal beim Einschalten des PCs nicht, es erscheint die Meldung "kein Videosignal". Erst wenn ich das HDMI-Kabel am Philips-HDMI-Eingang oder an einem der PC-Ausgänge ziehe, dann bis 10 zähle und dann wieder einstecke, bekomme ich das Bild. obwohl auch das nicht immer funktioniert, manchmal muss ich die Prozedur einige Male wiederholen. Das ist sehr nervig.

Den Ton gebe ich über die Audio-Anlage wieder, es geht also nur um das Bild-Signal.

Kann jemand was damit anfangen?

Danke, Roman


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2012)

*AW: Übertragen des Bildes vom PC (DVI oder HDMI) auf Philips FTV (HDMI)*

Kann es sein, dass Du am TV einen bestimmten der drei HDMI nehmen muss UND vlt zusätzlich noch einen "PC-Modus" oder so was aktivieren musst? Ansonsten würd ich auch mal ein anderes Kabel testen ^^


----------



## Sickpuppy (11. November 2012)

*AW: Übertragen des Bildes vom PC (DVI oder HDMI) auf Philips FTV (HDMI)*

Das sollte mit dem TV kein Problem sein, ohne einen bestimmten Port zu nutzen. Er hat zwar einen PC-Modus, der sich aber nur auf Bildverbesserung im VGA-Betrieb bezieht. 
Der Verdacht mit dem Kabel ist also sehr naheliegend.


----------



## roman-pusep (12. November 2012)

*AW: Übertragen des Bildes vom PC (DVI oder HDMI) auf Philips FTV (HDMI)*

Danke für das Feedback,

ich habe

- im TV-Menü "Geräte hinzufügen" die Bezeichnung "Computer" ausgewählt; ich weiss nicht, ob das eine reine Bezeichnung ist, oder ob damit auch irgendwelche automatischen Einstellungen verbunden sind;

- schon zwei der drei HDMI-Ausgänge ausprobiert, nämlich HDMI-2 und HDMI-Side; am HDMI-1 habe ich den PC nicht angeschlossen, da es sich um einen ARC-Anschluss von Philips handelt, der irgendwie  besonders (gut?!) mit meinem Philips BluRay-Player kommuniziert;

- zwei unterschiedliche HDMI-kabel, von unterschiedlichen Herstellern, ausprobiert

und alles ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2012)

*AW: Übertragen des Bildes vom PC (DVI oder HDMI) auf Philips FTV (HDMI)*

ARC ist nichts anderes als ein Anschluss, der - wenn man will und nen passenden Receiver hat - den Ton VOM Fernseher ZUM Receiver senden kann, also den Ton von Sendern, die der LCD selber empfängt


----------



## roman-pusep (16. November 2012)

*AW: Übertragen des Bildes vom PC (DVI oder HDMI) auf Philips FTV (HDMI)*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Lösung (oder nur Workaround) gefunden, die bisher jedes Mal funktioniert hat:

- Fernseher im Menü vom "Reciever" (HDMI-2) auf "Computer" (HDMI-Side) umschalten.
- Alle Geräte ausschalten (ich habe für alle eine Mehrfachsteckdose mit Schalter)
- Nach 10 Sekunden wieder Fernseher und dann Computer einschalten.

Dann gehts, wer weiß warum (nur Rhetorische Frage)  

Danke


----------

